# Exo Terra Dual Lighting Canopy



## LazerBen (Jul 3, 2010)

I am looking to change up my crested and gargoyle gecko setups as I am moving location and I saw these as a potential to make everything a bit neater.

Exo Terra Dual Fluorescent And Halogen Canopy 45cm Long

My problem though is with the heating, I really like to keep my light source seperate from my heat souce so ideally the heater shouldn't be a halogen bulb so that heating can work at night without disturbing the nocternal animals.

I currently use a red bulb and a dimmer stat on a seperate bulb holder to my lighting canopy, does anyone know of a bulb i could use in the exo terra which would minimise the lighting in the viv at night of filter it to a spectrum the rep cannot see? If not are there any other products around similar to the Exo terra dual canopy which might better suit my needs. 

Incidently I also need recomendations for bulbs that are suited to a planted viv but I'll ask that in another area of the forums.

Cheers


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

You're geckos can see red just fine, along with all visible spectrums to humans and UVA, so no light is going to do what you're asking. I'd say if you want heat they can't see then go with a ceramic heat emitter. It won't fit that fixture though unfortunately.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

These canopies are also only capable of max 25 watt bulb so bear that in mind if you put two in your only getting 50 watts of heat, some people have used them as a shell but converted the inside which is doable.


----------



## LazerBen (Jul 3, 2010)

Ah OK thanks, looks like I was sold a bum steer on the colour lighting them :-/

Heating demands aren't to great as the current setup only comes on relatively dimly to give a warm spot at 26 in the day and 22-24 at night. Im currently using a 50W red bulb.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

That canopy is a new one on me and I can't find it in the Exo Terra online catalogue but that's not to say it's not there.

For your needs perhaps an Exo Terra 45cm Dual compact top would be more suitable. This takes any of the Exo Terra compact fluorescent bulbs or up to 25W incandescent bulbs. Then for night-time just set up a simple plug-in timer to turn it off and on in the morning. If you want night-time viewing of the terrarium there is the night heat bulb made by Exo Terra and others but in my opinion they are too dim to be of any real use.

Assuming you have an Exo Terra terrarium, for heating you're spoiled for choice in the Exo Terra range but not without some expense: For example with a ceramic bulb heater you would need the wire holder and also the light bracket to suspend it over the terrarium. But using that alongside the compact top would be a tight fit.

Exo Terra : Make Your Reptiles Feel At Home


----------

